# Dry Cleaning Gear



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

When I bought my gear they said ABSOLUTELY NO DRY CLEAN, machine wash, cold, gentle cycle and NO softener. What does the tag on yours says?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

i hear that nikwax tech wash is good. it helps restore the water proof properties while getting it clean.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

The Tag says machine wash but so did my other one and it was ruined after I washed it...


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

If you wash something as sensitive as a jacket in hot water when it needs cold water. It can make the waterproofing seems come apart on it. Also pay atttention to the drying instructions. Drying something in Hot air instead of just air or on low can shrink it down to fit an oopa loompa.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

thecadgod said:


> The Tag says machine wash but so did my other one and it was ruined after I washed it...


if you put it through wash with regular detergent and hot water it'll ruin the waterproofing for sure. Get the nikwax and follow the instructions and your gear will be better then it was when it went in.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Just to add, don't use fabric softener either.

But everything should be there right on the label.

I've used nikwax on a 6 year old jacket and it restored it's waterproofing to just like new.


----------

